# All BMW Maps in one place [Torrent]



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Hey guys! Here you have all bmw maps in one post, enjoy!

updates will follow!

Please help me update this post with torrent files, lets build one place for all maps !

BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 (1USB)
BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe West 2023-1 (1USB)
BMW Road Map North America PREMIUM 2019 (1USB)

BMW Road Map Europe East MOTION 2023
BMW Road Map Europe West MOTION 2023
BMW Road Map Europe MOTION 2017-2

Road Map Europe East MOVE 2022
Road Map Europe West MOVE 2022

Road Map Europe WEST route 2023-1
Road Map Europe EAST route 2023-1

BMW Road Map Europe NEXT EAST 2023-1
BMW Road Map Europe NEXT West 2023-1
BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2019-1

BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2022-2
BMW Road Map North America EVO 2022-2

BMW Road Map Europe Way 2023-1

Road Map Europe Live 2023-1
Road Map North America Live 2022-3


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

europe way 2022-1 added


----------



## Eazyu (11 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> europe way 2022-1 added


Hi mate, I’m looking for the Europe Way 2022-1 but the torrent you provided has been stuck on zero percent for hours. Do you have another link or mega link please?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Eazyu said:


> Hi mate, I’m looking for the Europe Way 2022-1 but the torrent you provided has been stuck on zero percent for hours. Do you have another link or mega link please?


i am not able to share always, users downloading and not sharing, this is problem


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

europe live 2022-1 added


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 added
Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-2 will be added tomorrow


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Road Map Europe EAST route 2022-2 reuploadded because 1 file was missing
Road Map Europe EAST next 2022-2 will be added in several hours


----------



## NotHere (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Any update on North America Evo?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Any update on North America Evo?


Still stuck at 2021-3.


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

if someone need, RoadMap EU NEXT 2022-2 direct download link


https://s.go.ro/7mn835d8


pass: 202340


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2022-1 added


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Psevdo said:


> BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2022-3 added


There is no 2022-3. 2022-1 was just released.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2022-1 adde


shawnsheridan said:


> There is no 2022-3. 2022-1 was just released.


you are super fast, my mistake


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Psevdo said:


> BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2022-1 adde
> 
> you are super fast, my mistake


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

added BMW Road Map Europe Way 2022-2


----------



## justcallmelewis1 (9 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> added BMW Road Map Europe Way 2022-2


Will the torrent be seeded again as i am stuck on 50%. Once i have it downloaded i will always seed it.

Update: OP seeded the rest and now i will seed, not as quick but it still something.


----------



## Vyker (9 mo ago)

Thanks for this, I'm trying to download and of course, i'll also be seeding once I have it. If you've downloaded in the past, please seed. 

Also, are there instructions on how to install it? thanks


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Road Map Europe Live 2022-2 added


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello
Will he have a map of Taiwan?
thanks


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Please show photo existing maps, then easier to help


 Thank you very much for your respond, this is the current version of my map.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni69 said:


> Thank you very much for your respond, this is the current version of my map.....


Link for Europe PREMIUM 2022 map is in Post #1.


----------



## Toni 69 (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Link for Europe PREMIUM 2022 map is in Post #1.


there is nothing where I can click to open that map and download ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni 69 said:


> there is nothing where I can click to open that map and download ??


There is "Bmw map psevdo.txt" file, that contains a Google Drive Download Link whereby there is Europe PREMIUM .torrent file to download map using a torrent client.


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is "Bmw map psevdo.txt" file, that contains a Google Drive Download Link whereby there is Europe PREMIUM .torrent file to download map using a torrent client.


 It looks like I need to do downloading of that torrent, do you have any specific recommendations because there is so many of them. (Ųtorent, Bit torrent........., ) And I'm not so much into that ...sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni69 said:


> It looks like I need to do downloading of that torrent, do you have any specific recommendations because there is so many of them. (Ųtorent, Bit torrent........., ) And I'm not so much into that ...sorry


I use uTorrent myself.


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

I did download and when I open... this is what I get . I put the address into the search but nothing's come up maybe I'm making mistake?


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I use uTorrent myself.


 I download torrent but when I go to search, this is what I get. I don't know maybe I'm making mistake, can you please Guide me a little bit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni69 said:


> I did download and when I open... this is what I get . I put the address into the search but nothing's come up maybe I'm making mistake?


If you install uTorrent and it's set as the Default torrent client, simply double clicking the .torrent file you should get this, and you select Ok:


----------



## Bimmer4all (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 I would also like help locating North America Premium 2022-2. TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bimmer4all said:


> I would also like help locating North America Premium 2022-2. TIA


PM sent.


----------



## D-Rod2 (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 Hi Shawn: Can I also get a link for the 2022-2 Premium download? Regards, D-Rod


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D-Rod2 said:


> Hi Shawn: Can I also get a link for the 2022-2 Premium download? Regards, D-Rod


PM sent.


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you install uTorrent and it's set as the Default torrent client, simply double clicking the .torrent file you should get this, and you select Ok:


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

It looks like I'm the only one this thing doesn't work with me.... Does all these people asking for the "Link" to upload, have torrent and they found everything else.... What kind of the link they are asking for? [email protected]#^ me 🤣😂😂😅😆😇


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni69 said:


> It looks like I'm the only one this thing doesn't work with me.... Does all these people asking for the "Link" to upload, have torrent and they found everything else.... What kind of the link they are asking for? [email protected]#^ me 🤣😂😂😅😆😇


No idea what your issue is, but almost everyone else has no issues. I'll make it easy on you though. PM sent.


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea what your issue is, but almost everyone else has no issues. I'll make it easy on you though. PM sent.


 My friend thank you very much for your help and fast respond, But I did a little bit of digging and figure out the Turkey it's not On The European map it is probably some part of Asia at least the biggest part of Turkey is in Asia. My question is do you have that map because I'm right now in turkey and I'm thinking to stay there. Is that version of the Asian map comparable with the map I have already downloaded in to my BMW? 
PS. I am some piece of work ....what do you think? 😇😁😁


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni69 said:


> My friend thank you very much for your help and fast respond, But I did a little bit of digging and figure out the Turkey it's not On The European map it is probably some part of Asia at least the biggest part of Turkey is in Asia. My question is do you have that map because I'm right now in turkey and I'm thinking to stay there. Is that version of the Asian map comparable with the map I have already downloaded in to my BMW?
> PS. I am some piece of work ....what do you think? 😇😁😁


Turkey has it's own PREMIUM map.


----------



## Toni69 (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Turkey has it's own PREMIUM map.


Ok Where I can found that ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toni69 said:


> Ok Where I can found that ?


PM sent.


----------



## webgs (3 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> Hey guys! Here you have all bmw maps in one post, enjoy!
> 
> updates will follow!
> 
> ...


Hi. Any chance of the australia new zealand map along with the code? Help will be really appreciated


----------



## webgs (3 mo ago)

zahidismaeel said:


> hi any chance of adding Australia New Zealand Premium 2020 ? Thanks


Bro did you manage to get the australia maps? Pls PM me


----------



## webgs (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi there. Could you kindly PM me the link for aus/NZ with the code. Thank you very much


----------



## sun56 (Feb 23, 2016)

Can someone please PM me a link to download the latest - Road Map Europe Next.

Thanks


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

taronjablue said:


> Please code is needed ?


i can supply you code if need


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webgs said:


> Hi there. Could you kindly PM me the link for aus/NZ with the code. Thank you very much





sun56 said:


> Can someone please PM me a link to download the latest - Road Map Europe Next.
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

@*shawnsheridan ... Hi i am looking for the torrent link for Road Map North America EVO 2022-2 (if that's the latest map update) and FSC code please. 

Thanks in advance.*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

black_rain said:


> @*shawnsheridan ... Hi i am looking for the torrent link for Road Map North America EVO 2022-2 (if that's the latest map update) and FSC code please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.*


PM sent.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Road Map Europe EAST route 2023-1


BMW Road Map Europe NEXT EAST 2023-1
added


----------



## toddb123 (Apr 12, 2017)

I am interested in updating my 2014 535d maps... can you advise me how to do this? Thank you in advance much appreciated 😊


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toddb123 said:


> I am interested in updating my 2014 535d maps... can you advise me how to do this? Thank you in advance much appreciated 😊


PM sent.


----------



## Naskito (Jun 3, 2018)

Psevdo said:


> Road Map Europe EAST route 2023-1
> 
> 
> BMW Road Map Europe NEXT EAST 2023-1
> added


Could send me route west 2023?
Regards!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Naskito said:


> Could send me route west 2023?
> Regards!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Shawn, can I please have the latest NA NEXT maps?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> Shawn, can I please have the latest NA NEXT maps?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

BTW, the 2023-1 NA NEXT edition did not fit on a 32GB flash drive, short by 1GB.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> BTW, the 2023-1 NA NEXT edition did not fit on a 32GB flash drive, short by 1GB.


Yes, need >= 64 GB USB Drive.


----------



## pekod_065 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi Shawn!
Could please send link for Roadmap NEXT EAST EUROPE 2023-1?
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pekod_065 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Could please send link for Roadmap NEXT EAST EUROPE 2023-1?
> Thanks!


PM sent link


----------



## Fzz0 (3 mo ago)

Hello ALL!
First post here but have been reading this forum for many years 
Can anybody please PM the link for North America NEXT 2022-2 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fzz0 said:


> Hello ALL!
> First post here but have been reading this forum for many years
> Can anybody please PM the link for North America NEXT 2022-2 ?


Latest is North America NEXT 2023-1. PM sent.


----------



## Fzz0 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is North America NEXT 2023-1. PM sent.


Thanks Shawn!

I already have North America NEXT 2023-1. The issue is that the bmw_cic_fsc_generator does not have it yet in its drop-down list. Perhaps I am on the wrong path.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fzz0 said:


> Thanks Shawn!
> 
> I already have North America NEXT 2023-1. The issue is that the bmw_cic_fsc_generator does not have it yet in its drop-down list. Perhaps I am on the wrong path.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## SamoU (3 mo ago)

Hello,
I would like to ask for the FSC code for the NBTevo Road Map Europe 2022-2.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SamoU said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask for the FSC code for the NBTevo Road Map Europe 2022-2.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Mitchell02 (3 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> Hey guys! Here you have all bmw maps in one post, enjoy!
> 
> updates will follow!
> 
> ...


Hi, I am looking for Europe Way 2021. Is it possible for you/anyone to provide the download for it thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mitchell02 said:


> Hi, I am looking for Europe Way 2021. Is it possible for you/anyone to provide the download for it thanks.


Instead of 2022-2? In general, old outdated maps are not maintained, as few want them. Most all just get FSC Code and updated to latest version.


----------



## Mitchell02 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Instead of 2022-2? In general, old outdated maps are not maintained, as few want them. Most all just get FSC Code and updated to latest version.


I tried the 2022 map and it did not work in my car so i wanted to see if older version worked as i had 2017 maps and wanted to update but i ended up just buying the software


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mitchell02 said:


> I tried the 2022 map and it did not work in my car so i wanted to see if older version worked as i had 2017 maps and wanted to update but i ended up just buying the software


----------



## Zsoly (3 mo ago)

Hi,
My navi version now Road Map Europe Next 2018-2, NBT-O16255A
I have tried to upgrade the latest Road Map Europe Next East and West 2023-1 but my old code is not accepted, is there a solution?


Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zsoly said:


> Hi,
> My navi version now Road Map Europe Next 2018-2, NBT-O16255A
> I have tried to upgrade the latest Road Map Europe Next East and West 2023-1 but my old code is not accepted, is there a solution?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## tom.howell (10 mo ago)

Hi. Thanks for the links! I've downloaded and extracted Road_Map_North_America_EVO_2022-2-BU.zip
I have a 2018 X6M (I-Level factory/actual: F025-18-03-530, Road-Map/Abo: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2018-1/2-2018).

I have an ENET cable, ISTA+ installed and working, possibly ESys but I don't remember. Can someone provide me with a link to the next steps? Sorry, if this has already been asked, I didn't see anything yet it this thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom.howell said:


> Hi. Thanks for the links! I've downloaded and extracted Road_Map_North_America_EVO_2022-2-BU.zip
> I have a 2018 X6M (I-Level factory/actual: F025-18-03-530, Road-Map/Abo: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2018-1/2-2018).
> 
> I have an ENET cable, ISTA+ installed and working, possibly ESys but I don't remember. Can someone provide me with a link to the next steps? Sorry, if this has already been asked, I didn't see anything yet it this thread. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## deniax (3 mo ago)

Hello,
I would like to ask for the FSC code for Europe Way 2022-2 
Thank you

PS, this should also work a Mini Clubman, right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deniax said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask for the FSC code for Europe Way 2022-2
> Thank you
> 
> PS, this should also work a Mini Clubman, right?


ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## jbrand (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is North America NEXT 2023-1. PM sent.


Shawn
Also looking for North America NEXT 2023-1. Any help appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbrand said:


> Shawn
> Also looking for North America NEXT 2023-1. Any help appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## jshall (Dec 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is North America NEXT 2023-1. PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I'm also looking for North America NEXT 2023-1. Thanks.


----------



## jointuletz (3 mo ago)

Nobody is seeding... unable to download.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jointuletz said:


> Nobody is seeding... unable to download.


Seeds...the bane of all Torrents...


----------



## displogistic (2 mo ago)

hello.I need lookup for map Europe east next 2023-1. please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

displogistic said:


> hello.I need lookup for map Europe east next 2023-1. please help


Clone older entry and edit to be SWID_FscShort="00A90067" name="Road Map EUROPE Next 2023-1"


----------



## Sandri2003 (2 mo ago)

displogistic said:


> hello.I need lookup for map Europe east next 2023-1. please help


Hello,
I can help you. This is my email adress: [email protected] 
Please send an email and i can help you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandri2003 said:


> Hello,
> I can help you. This is my email adress: [email protected]
> Please send an email and i can help you!


He needs only to do as I wrote:



shawnsheridan said:


> Clone older entry and edit to be SWID_FscShort="00A90067" name="Road Map EUROPE Next 2023-1"


----------



## johmaa (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a torrent-file if there are any for Europe West NEXT 2023-1?
I have a link to Mega but download is pretty slow for me so I hope torrent will be faster.
thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johmaa said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a torrent-file if there are any for Europe West NEXT 2023-1?
> I have a link to Mega but download is pretty slow for me so I hope torrent will be faster.
> thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## chrisdelaney1972 (2 mo ago)

Excellent all worked perfect - Thanks


----------



## tassinari1970 (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a torrent-file if there are any for Europe West NEXT 2023-1? 
Thanks


----------



## Sajhid (2 mo ago)

hi looking for Road Map Europe Live latest please. The torrent linked in first page don't work. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tassinari1970 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a torrent-file if there are any for Europe West NEXT 2023-1?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sajhid said:


> hi looking for Road Map Europe Live latest please. The torrent linked in first page don't work. Thank you


Latest is now Road Map Europe Live 2022-4.


----------



## Sajhid (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is now Road Map Europe Live 2022-4.


Do you know where I can find a link for it mate. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sajhid said:


> Do you know where I can find a link for it mate. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## obiltagi3 (Nov 26, 2012)

NEXT North America please.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

obiltagi3 said:


> NEXT North America please.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Tomcat230 (2 mo ago)

Hola 
¿Podrías ayudarme con el código FSC?
F304140
Road Map Europe NEXT west 2023
NBT_L15184A
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tomcat230 said:


> Hola
> ¿Podrías ayudarme con el código FSC?
> F304140
> Road Map Europe NEXT west 2023
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

So the problem that i cant extract 2023-1 is 32gb usb?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwpower530 said:


> So the problem that i cant extract 2023-1 is 32gb usb?


Not all 32 GB USB Drives have the same useable space. Try it. If you can't, get a larger USB.


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have 2TB usb , but same error. Ordered 64gb, for a try.


----------



## sannouni (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Shawn, i need the latest North America PREMIUM and NEXT (2 different cars) Please. As usual, thanks a million!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sannouni said:


> Hi Shawn, i need the latest North America PREMIUM and NEXT (2 different cars) Please. As usual, thanks a million!


PM sent.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe West 2023-1 (1USB) source fcp1234
BMW Road Map Europe West MOTION 2023 source fcp1234
BMW Road Map Europe Way 2023-1 source smahel


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

Maybe BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 is released?


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Bmwpower530 said:


> Maybe BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 is released?


not released for now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwpower530 said:


> Maybe BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 is released?


Europe PREMIUM East and West 2023 are released. PM sent.


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

Got 64gb usb, same issue. Have anyone successfully downloaded and updated, europe next east 2023-1?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bmwpower530 said:


> Got 64gb usb, same issue. Have anyone successfully downloaded and updated, europe next east 2023-1?


PM sent


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks "Adalbert_77", mega link works fine, no errors. Now i can extract it to 32,64gb usb no problem.


----------



## f10coded (Feb 17, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, do you have the latest North America PREMIUM? Can you confirm that 2022-2 was just released? Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f10coded said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have the latest North America PREMIUM? Can you confirm that 2022-2 was just released? Thanks so much!


North America PREMIUM 2022-2 is released. PM sent.


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, Can I get the latest North America NEXT map? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TLKM3 said:


> Hi, Can I get the latest North America NEXT map? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kaba_casa (2 mo ago)

Hi, is there a Japan map available?
Roadmap JAPAN EVO 2023-1

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaba_casa said:


> Hi, is there a Japan map available?
> Roadmap JAPAN EVO 2023-1
> 
> Thanks!


ROAD MAP JAPAN EVO 2023-1 is released. PM sent.


----------



## mangas80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi. Could you please send me the premium WEST 2023 (CIC). Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mangas80 said:


> Hi. Could you please send me the premium WEST 2023 (CIC). Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Plageo (1 mo ago)

Why not EAST? They always came out at the same time as WEST.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Plageo said:


> Why not EAST? They always came out at the same time as WEST.


Because WEST is more in demand, and always leaks faster than EAST.


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Can I get a link to the most recent North America PREMIUM? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mauro.a.mozzarelli said:


> Europe West Premium?


PM sent.


----------



## HanC79 (1 mo ago)

Hello,

Also Europe West Premium (USB) 2023 ?

Thank you!


----------



## igor11543 (12 mo ago)

HanC79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Also Europe West Premium (USB) 2023 ?
> 
> Thank you!


Check first post. Torrent added.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 added


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bad link, can you fix it?


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

Psevdo said:


> BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 added


Bad link, can you fix it or someone have working one.


----------



## igor11543 (12 mo ago)

Bmwpower530 said:


> Bad link, can you fix it or someone have working one.


Works fine. Downloaded.


----------



## Bmwpower530 (Jan 5, 2020)

Other laptop did the trick.


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

hey, can someone helpi me and give file for bmw e70 BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 (1USB) , thank u


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeiko said:


> hey, can someone helpi me and give file for bmw e70 BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 (1USB) , thank u


What is wrong with the link in Post #1?


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is wrong with the link in Post #1?


when i open the link it show nothing empty file


----------



## Nickmonc (6 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> BMW Road Map PREMIUM Europe East 2023-1 added


Hey do you know which map would have Jamaica in it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeiko said:


> when i open the link it show nothing empty file


Look again. The .txt file contains a link for drive.google.com.


----------



## Sportline151 (3 mo ago)

I need lookup for map Europe east PREMIUM 2023-1. please help


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Look again. The .txt file contains a link for drive.google.com.


yep, already opened it, opens google drive, and there is only names of maps but its not possible to do smth with them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeiko said:


> yep, already opened it, opens google drive, and there is only names of maps but its not possible to do smth with them.


Not true. You can download Premium EAST-2023.zip.torrent, then you can use it with Torrent Clinet like uTorrent to download the map.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sportline151 said:


> I need lookup for map Europe east PREMIUM 2023-1. please help


Edit Lookup.xml and add new Entry for:

SWID_FscShort="00280066" name="Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2023"


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not true. You can download Premium EAST-2023.zip.torrent, then you can use it with Torrent Clinet like uTorrent to download the map.


all good thanks mate


----------



## Bowiks (29 d ago)

Manage to add Lookup details for 2023-1 if not mistaking. but still can't manage to get right FSC for D558534. Would be thankful if somebody could help.


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

I'm having issues trying to update map on 2009 BMW 335i we bought a few months ago, it currently has a European map but there is no version number, it's blank. We also bought a new mapping software from Bimmer America. We tried to load the software on the USB stick. When we put it in the USB port by glove box in the car, it does nothing. We were told the current Map needs to have a version number before map will update. What can we do here? Any help would be appreciated. We purchased ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2022-2.

Wished I should have came here first before my purchase.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowiks said:


> Manage to add Lookup details for 2023-1 if not mistaking. but still can't manage to get right FSC for D558534. Would be thankful if somebody could help.


If you use SWID_FscShort="00A90067" name="Road Map EUROPE Next 2023-1", and use your DE File from NBT, it should work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boony74 said:


> I'm having issues trying to update map on 2009 BMW 335i we bought a few months ago, it currently has a European map but there is no version number, it's blank. We also bought a new mapping software from Bimmer America. We tried to load the software on the USB stick. When we put it in the USB port by glove box in the car, it does nothing. We were told the current Map needs to have a version number before map will update. What can we do here? Any help would be appreciated. We purchased ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2022-2.
> 
> Wished I should have came here first before my purchase.


What is car VIN (last 7)?


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

P045084


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is car VIN (last 7)?


P045084


----------



## Bowiks (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you use SWID_FscShort="00A90067" name="Road Map EUROPE Next 2023-1", and use your DE File from NBT, it should work.


Could get the fsc.bat don't have Esys was trying to use 1B no luck with that, just read on different forum were you said that 1b only works with CIC , feeling sad and disappointed right now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowiks said:


> Could get the fsc.bat don't have Esys was trying to use 1B no luck with that, just read on different forum were you said that 1b only works with CIC , feeling sad and disappointed right now


Need to pull DE File from NBT with an ENET Cable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boony74 said:


> P045084


Car firmware is E89X-08-09-520, which besides being 14 years old, it does not support any map update via USB. You can only update via DVD. But, even with DVD version, install will begin and then fail around 93%, as newer mad data also needs newer firmware. So, the only way you can update map is if the vehicle is programmed by Dealer, or CIC Head Unit is flashed with WinKFP and latest SP-Daten, and an ICOM Interface is needed for that.


----------



## Bowiks (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Need to pull DE File from NBT with an ENET Cable.


Will try to find someone who can help out with that. Don't have the Cable and Needed Software
Thanks a lot


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car firmware is E89X-08-09-520, which besides being 14 years old, it does not support any map update via USB. You can only update via DVD. But, even with DVD version, install will begin and then fail around 93%, as newer mad data also needs newer firmware. So, the only way you can update map is if the vehicle is programmed by Dealer, or CIC Head Unit is flashed with WinKFP and latest SP-Daten, and an ICOM Interface is needed for that.


Anyway for me to flash it?


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car firmware is E89X-08-09-520, which besides being 14 years old, it does not support any map update via USB. You can only update via DVD. But, even with DVD version, install will begin and then fail around 93%, as newer mad data also needs newer firmware. So, the only way you can update map is if the vehicle is programmed by Dealer, or CIC Head Unit is flashed with WinKFP and latest SP-Daten, and an ICOM Interface is needed for that.


Can an indy do them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boony74 said:


> Anyway for me to flash it?





Boony74 said:


> Can an indy do them?


Anyone can so long as they have Dealer ISTA/P software, or WinKFP and latest SP-Daten software, and an ICOM Interface.


----------



## Boony74 (29 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Anyone can so long as they have Dealer ISTA/P software, or WinKFP and latest SP-Daten software, and an ICOM Interface.


Is there for me to get it and do it myself? I'm pretty tech savvy.

I've used INPA and done some things. Wasn't sure how difficult it can be.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boony74 said:


> Is there for me to get it and do it myself? I'm pretty tech savvy.
> 
> I've used INPA and done some things. Wasn't sure how difficult it can be.


I assume you mean get WinKFP and latest SP-Daten software. PM sent.


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

Hey, need help please one more time, just downloaded maps, and what i need to do next, just copy downloaded files to flash and then put in car right, or there need to make special file or smth like that? big thanks


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

zeiko said:


> Hey, need help please one more time, just downloaded maps, and what i need to do next, just copy downloaded files to flash and then put in car right, or there need to make special file or smth like that? big thanks


why i am asking, because i already did that but when putted flash into the car than nothing happened, zero emotions


----------



## Jerry 745Li (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the files! Just updated my maps to 2022-2 with no issues.


----------



## zeiko (29 d ago)

All good, big thanks with maps, and next is that the system asking code, my vin WBAZW410X0L840388 2012, e70. How can i get code, sorry for stupid questions i do it first time. Thanku


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zeiko said:


> All good, big thanks with maps, and next is that the system asking code, my vin WBAZW410X0L840388 2012, e70. How can i get code, sorry for stupid questions i do it first time. Thanku


PM sent.


----------



## broekp (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing and updating this post with the lates & greatest.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

Road Map Europe Live 2022-4 added source pcp1234


----------



## tommass4 (Feb 19, 2015)

@Psevdo - which map is best for Lithuania brother?  I have Route


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommass4 said:


> @Psevdo - which map is best for Lithuania brother?  I have Route


You need Europe East ROUTE Map.


----------



## tommass4 (Feb 19, 2015)

hope its legal to ask- if not please ignore  
where is the best - most affordable place to buy FSC code for Route nav?
cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommass4 said:


> hope its legal to ask- if not please ignore
> where is the best - most affordable place to buy FSC code for Route nav?
> cheers


PM sent.


----------



## stel_i79 (Dec 17, 2010)

hi shawn..
happy new year
do u please have a link with NA NEXT 2023-1?
THANK YOU!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stel_i79 said:


> hi shawn..
> happy new year
> do u please have a link with NA NEXT 2023-1?
> THANK YOU!!


PM sent.


----------



## ling.himmelsberga (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn..
happy new year
do u please have a torrent link with NEXT West 2023-1?
THANK YOU!! 
/Peter in Sweden


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ling.himmelsberga said:


> Hi Shawn..
> happy new year
> do u please have a torrent link with NEXT West 2023-1?
> THANK YOU!!
> /Peter in Sweden


PM sent.


----------



## valpraiso (6 d ago)

Good day good sir, anyone can direct me to the nearest spot where I can get me self the latest Southeast Asia navigation map which compatible with Evo ID4 unit for a 2015 F06 please? perhaps 2022 or 2023? Thank you so very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

valpraiso said:


> Good day good sir, anyone can direct me to the nearest spot where I can get me self the latest Southeast Asia navigation map which compatible with Evo ID4 unit for a 2015 F06 please? perhaps 2022 or 2023? Thank you so very much!


PM sent.


----------



## SBY365 (21 d ago)

*Psevdo, *
Do you have Road Map North America NEXT 2022-2, I don't see it on your google drive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SBY365 said:


> *Psevdo, *
> Do you have Road Map North America NEXT 2022-2, I don't see it on your google drive.


Latest is ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA NEXT 2023-1.


----------



## SBY365 (21 d ago)

Thanks Shawn. I already have 2023-1, but I'm looking for 2022-2 if anybody still has it around.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

What’s the latest for NA Live? Has 2023-1 been shared yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LogicalApex said:


> What’s the latest for NA Live? Has 2023-1 been shared yet?


Latest is ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA LIVE 2022-4.


----------



## Ggr8Mate (1 mo ago)

Hi,

Wondering if there are any for Australia?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ggr8Mate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if there are any for Australia?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Bimmernick99 (Mar 22, 2021)

Ciao, puoi inviarmi il link per EUROPE EVO 2023? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bimmernick99 said:


> Ciao, puoi inviarmi il link per EUROPE EVO 2023?
> Thanks


Not even released yet. Latest is 2022-2.


----------



## Bimmernick99 (Mar 22, 2021)

ok thanks man


----------

